# Getting proof of Portuguese citizenship



## aarangara (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I currently live in India and I am under process for applying Portuguese nationality on the basis of my mother's nationality.

I want to quit my job, but my company is not allowing me to resign. So I said them I am going to change my nationality from Indian to Portuguese so they will get in legal trouble for making me work.

So now they want me to prove that I have Portuguese nationality.

Currently I only have my mother's Portuguese passport, identity card and the marriage registration of my parents in Portugal.

My indian documents related to his are with the lawyer who is undertaking my work.

Is there any way I can prove that I am a Portuguese citizen ? I really need some information on this.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless your Parents registered you as a Portuguese Citizen at Birth in Portugal or with a Portuguese Consulate which doesn't sound the case from what you say, then you will have to go through the process of Registering yourself as a Portuguese National.

India must be different but no employer can refuse a resignation unless you've signed some sort of agreement to the contrary.

Personally I'd keep quite until such time as you are able to prove your right to Portuguese Nationality as the process can be long winded even with the papers you have


----------

